# Problèmes pour graver image ISO Windows sur DDE



## zenreglisse (11 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir,

J'ai récemment monté un PC pour jouer, car avec le Mac Book c'est un peu limité. (Évidemment, je vais continuer à l'utiliser pour tout le reste ^^)

J'ai téléchargé l'image ISO de Windows 10 sur le site de Microsoft, et j'ai essayé de la graver sur un disque dur externe mais ça ne semble pas fonctionner.
- Le disque dur est vide et il est en FAT32
- J'ai essayé avec Etcher, qui ne me proposait que l'option de graver directement sur Mac
- J'ai essayé avec Boot Camp. Si je choisis l'option version Windows 10, le logiciel plante, et si je choisis l'option Windows 7 et ultérieure, il ne me propose que de graver également sur le Mac.

Est-ce que le problème viendrait du disque dur ? Pourtant il est reconnu par l'ordi.
Ou est-ce que je n'utilise pas les bons logiciels ?

Merci d'avance !




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Septembre 2018)

Graver sur un disque dur ? 
Are you sure ?


----------



## zenreglisse (12 Septembre 2018)

Peut-être que graver n'est pas le mot approprié, je sais que c'est normalement pour les CD...

Mais extraire l'image ISO sur le disque dur externe pour pouvoir ensuite s'en servir comme CD et installer Windows sur le PC.
Peut-être que ça ne fonctionne qu'avec les clés USB et non les disques durs ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2018)

Même si tu arrives à transférer le contenu de l'image iso sur le disque dur externe, je ne pense pas que ce disque puisse se faire passer pour un DVD pour installer Windows. 
Je crains qu'il te faille trouver un graveur de DVD pour graver un vrai DVD à partir de cette image iso.


----------



## zenreglisse (12 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir Remy,

J'ai bien réussi à créer une clef bootable afin d'installer Windows, via Etcher. Le problème était qu'il faut le faire avec une clef USB et non un disque dur externe.

Par contre maintenant j'aimerais la récupérer et la formater, mais l'utilitaire de disque ne la reconnaît pas...






L'ordi la prend pourtant en compte:


----------



## zenreglisse (12 Septembre 2018)

Actualisation : Pour la clef bootable, elle n'a pas bien fonctionné la première fois.
Je l'ai refaite directement avec Bootcamp (dans l'utilitaire de disque), et ça s'est très bien passé.


----------

